# Speaker ID



## cavedog (Oct 27, 2009)

Can any one help me identify these speakers Please!!!    
Thanks in advance Garry


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Any info on the back of these?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

They do look alot like either older Monitor audio or some older B&Ws?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Identify these speakers*

No markings anywhere?


----------



## cavedog (Oct 27, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> They do look alot like either older Monitor audio or some older B&Ws?


There is no information on any of these speakers. The cross over is the simple capacitor resister type. I have never seen a dust cap on a driver like that before. Ec20016 is stamped on the outside of the speaker rim. Perplexed garry


----------



## cavedog (Oct 27, 2009)

nova said:


> Any info on the back of these?


None what so ever. There is a number stamped on the the rim of the woofer EC220016. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## cavedog (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Identify these speakers*

None on the back on the magnets or anywhere. none on the speaker post.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Identify these speakers*

I'll guess they are probably a white van special.

http://www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=9046.0


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I dont think their high end speakers given the fact that there is no markings and that tweeter does not look like anything special. Several speaker manufacturers use that sort of driver with the pointed dust cap so not too unusual.


----------



## cavedog (Oct 27, 2009)

I did look at B&W page. They sure look like the Kevlar® brand fibre cone FST midrange.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

cavedog said:


> I did look at B&W page. They sure look like the Kevlar® brand fibre cone FST midrange.


I would guess that the mimicry is intentional.


----------



## cavedog (Oct 27, 2009)

Yea nobody seems to know what they are. Time for a new home project. Any suggestions on speaker and crossover replacement? What about speaker insulation?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Interesting,... White Van? Perhaps, but how many White Van type speakers use a real phase plug driver? or is that an illusion?


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

cavedog said:


> Yea nobody seems to know what they are. Time for a new home project. Any suggestions on speaker and crossover replacement? What about speaker insulation?


The cabinets are probably resonant and not worth putting good drivers into without some work. If the cabinets are less than 3/4" MDF I wouldn't bother.


----------

